# AFCI's and lightning



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently installed 3 AFCI's in my panel to accommodate/protect the last few circuits consisting of original 1947 wiring in my house. Tonight we had a big t/storm and the power blinked a few times and then remained on, however one of the AFCI's tripped. My theory is the inrush of voltage after the momentary power lapse created an arc fault in the weak part of the insulation somewhere in that particular circuit. Ideas?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It is guesswork. Yours is as good as any.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> It is guesswork. Yours is as good as any.:thumbsup:


actually, I think I am spot on in my guess-timate.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would check the AFCI and make sure it is functioning. Lightning can easily ruin the electronics on those AFCI.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would check the AFCI and make sure it is functioning. Lightning can easily ruin the electronics on those AFCI.


 
I dont think his house was struck by lightning.. was probably the wind?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Murphy said:


> I dont think his house was struck by lightning.. was probably the wind?


a big ass lighting strike close by, obviously on the lines somewhere nearby, a sub station maybe.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> a big ass lighting strike close by, obviously on the lines somewhere nearby, a sub station maybe.


 
i see.. I dont know much about power outages.. I guess it usually the lightning striking not the wind?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

this time, yeah, saw the flash and nearly instantaneously, the boom right after, and the lights followed with their blinking and then the afci tripped.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I replaced four Homeline AFCIs that were five years old yesterday. Two of which started tripping about two weeks ago. They would not reset. The new replacements worked fine. No trouble with the circuits. Both were on the same leg. Its the only thing I can think of.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping BrianJohn or Zog sees this thread and has an answer for me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

AFCI: lobbied corporate garbage. nuff said.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> I'm hoping BrianJohn or Zog sees this thread and has an answer for me.


 

Neither one will have an answer for you, nor will I. AFCI circuitry still has not been perfected. If they start any trouble, you replace them when there's no problem load side. They can be very finicky, and I have yet to see study of any root cause. It's one of those things we "deal" with. If you are going to just toss them, I would love to have them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> My theory is the inrush of voltage after the momentary power lapse created an arc fault in the weak part of the insulation somewhere in that particular circuit. Ideas?


A perfectly reasonable theory, which is really only the beginning to any troubleshooting. To prove or disprove your theory, you need to megger the branch circuits in question. That's your next step....


----------

